# M6 - neue Geometrie???



## storchi123 (17. Juli 2008)

Hi,

soweit ich weiß basiert die M6 geometrie wie sie auf der homepage angegeben ist auf dem M6 mit den alten (tire-rub...) Ausfallenden.

Wie ist die Geometrie jetzt tatsächlich (mit den neuen ausfallenden)? 
Hier gibts doch auch ein paar M6-Fahrer, also bitte Lenkwinkel und Trtlagerhöhe nachmessen und bekanntgeben!

Danke!!!!


----------

